# Aaron Ramsey



## Frikez (19 Ottobre 2013)

Il centrocampista più forte in Europa in questo momento 
Per ora siamo a 9 gol e 4 assist in 12 partite stagionali.

Devastante


----------



## Snake (19 Ottobre 2013)

Totale


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Ottobre 2013)

Lui e Wilshere sono fantastici. Al momento il loro centrocampo è nettamente di un altro pianeta. Che giocatori!!!


----------



## 7AlePato7 (20 Ottobre 2013)

Giocatore che è esploso... l'Arsenal ha sempre avuto come filosofia quella di puntare sulla qualità in mezzo al campo. Ozil-Wilshere-Ramsey rappresentano 3 top nei loro ruoli al momento.


----------



## prebozzio (20 Ottobre 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Giocatore che è esploso... l'Arsenal ha sempre avuto come filosofia quella di puntare sulla qualità in mezzo al campo. Ozil-Wilshere-Ramsey rappresentano 3 top nei loro ruoli al momento.


E considerando che ci sono anche gli spagnoli Cazorla e Arteta...


----------



## Dexter (20 Ottobre 2013)

Se quel babbo di Wenger avesse preso un centrale di livello ed una prima punta buona...


----------



## Jino (20 Ottobre 2013)

E' forte, ha perso anni di carriera per un infortunio gravissimo.


----------



## prebozzio (20 Ottobre 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Se quel babbo di Wenger avesse preso un centrale di livello ed una prima punta buona...


...non avrebbe avuto i 50 milioni per Ozil


----------



## Dexter (20 Ottobre 2013)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> ...non avrebbe avuto i 50 milioni per Ozil


ma non credo sai,si dice che a Gennaio investirà tutto quello che non ha speso quest'estate...


----------



## prebozzio (20 Ottobre 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> ma non credo sai,si dice che a Gennaio investirà tutto quello che non ha speso quest'estate...


Ah sì? Allora ci sarà da divertirsi


----------



## Dexter (20 Ottobre 2013)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Ah sì? Allora ci sarà da divertirsi


si in inghilterra ormai ne parlano da un po',vedremo se sarà vero


----------



## Frikez (20 Ottobre 2013)

Una prima punta tecnica come Giroud è perfetta per i loro schemi, infatti spesso si allarga per permettere gli inserimenti dei centrocampisti, non segnerà molto ma ha un ottimo piede.


----------



## Z A Z A' (20 Ottobre 2013)

Giocatore fantastico,era già sul punto di esplodere quando ebbe il gravissimo infortunio.Ai tempi mi dispiacque un casino,ma ora sono felicissimo di vedere che è tornato più forte che mai


----------



## pennyhill (20 Ottobre 2013)

Mi piaceva molto nel pre infortunio, poi devo ammettere che mi sembrava perso per certi livelli. Ricordo una prestazione oscena (come tutto l’Arsenal, ma lui fu un ectoplasma) nel 4-0 contro il Milan. Credevo (come molti tifosi dei gunners all’epoca) fosse quello il suo livello ormai. Evidentemente vista la gravità dell’infortunio, ha avuto bisogno di più tempo.
Ovviamente nonostante sia un centrocampista completo, credo non sia il giocatore visto in questo scorcio di stagione(è dagli ultimi tre mesi della scorsa che gioca ad alti livelli, solo che allora non era incisivo sotto porta), altrimenti chiuderebbe la stagione a quota 30 gol e 15 assist.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (20 Ottobre 2013)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> E considerando che ci sono anche gli spagnoli Cazorla e Arteta...


Sì hanno anche quei due molto forti.

Puntano sulla tecnica e sull'abilità di fraseggio, proprio tutto il contrario di quello che facciamo noi.

Eppure non è molto difficile da capire che la qualità in mezzo al campo è fondamentale perché ti consente di tenere palla e quindi soffrire anche meno, perché se la palla ce l'hai tu sono gli altri che devono correre.


----------



## Jino (20 Ottobre 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Mi piaceva molto nel pre infortunio, poi devo ammettere che mi sembrava perso per certi livelli. Ricordo una prestazione oscena (come tutto l’Arsenal, ma lui fu un ectoplasma) nel 4-0 contro il Milan. Credevo (come molti tifosi dei gunners all’epoca) fosse quello il suo livello ormai. Evidentemente vista la gravità dell’infortunio, ha avuto bisogno di più tempo.
> Ovviamente nonostante sia un centrocampista completo, credo non sia il giocatore visto in questo scorcio di stagione(è dagli ultimi tre mesi della scorsa che gioca ad alti livelli, solo che allora non era incisivo sotto porta), altrimenti chiuderebbe la stagione a quota 30 gol e 15 assist.



C'è da dire che quando ti rompi qualcosa ci impieghi anni a tornare ai tuoi livelli, è una cosa fisiologica. L'inattività a quei livelli si paga a caro prezzo.

Per quanto riguarda gol ed assist c'è da dire che quest'anno è stato un pochettino avanzato, gli è stata data più libertà. Prima veniva visto come play basso.


----------



## Djici (20 Ottobre 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Sì hanno anche quei due molto forti.
> 
> Puntano sulla tecnica e sull'abilità di fraseggio, proprio tutto il contrario di quello che facciamo noi.
> 
> Eppure non è molto difficile da capire che la qualità in mezzo al campo è fondamentale perché ti consente di tenere palla e quindi soffrire anche meno, perché se la palla ce l'hai tu sono gli altri che devono correre.



In tutti i campionati e la qualita a fare la differenza... solo in italia puo vincere chi non ha la rosa con piu qualita.


----------



## Sesfips (20 Ottobre 2013)

Forte è forte, niente da dire.
Sicuramente tra 1-2 anni se ne va, perchè in quella squadra non si vince una mazza.


----------



## Frikez (7 Novembre 2013)

Non lo ferma più nessuno  

11 gol e 5 assist


----------



## Serginho (7 Novembre 2013)

è letteralmente esploso quest'anno


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Novembre 2013)

Inarrestibile Aaron!


----------



## 7AlePato7 (7 Novembre 2013)

Sesfips ha scritto:


> Forte è forte, niente da dire.
> Sicuramente tra 1-2 anni se ne va, perchè in quella squadra non si vince una mazza.


L'Arsenal di quest'anno è una signora squadra. Baratterei la nostra intera rosa pur di avere il loro centrocampo.

Ozil, Wilshere, Ramsey, Arteta, Cazorla.


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Novembre 2013)

Io baratterei la nostra rosa anche per avere 2-3 di quelli citati.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (7 Novembre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Io baratterei la nostra rosa anche per avere 2-3 di quelli citati.


Anche... a me comunque piace molto anche Giroud. Dite quello che volete, ma secondo me è molto forte.


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Novembre 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Anche... a me comunque piace molto anche Giroud. Dite quello che volete, ma secondo me è molto forte.



E' bravo, molto. Piace anche a me.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (7 Novembre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> E' bravo, molto. Piace anche a me.


Non sarà Ibra, ma mi dà più sicurezza di Balotelli. Balotelli ha margini di miglioramento enormi, ma credo che per via del cervello microscopico rimarranno inespressi.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (7 Novembre 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> L'Arsenal di quest'anno è una signora squadra. Baratterei la nostra intera rosa pur di avere il loro centrocampo.
> 
> Ozil, Wilshere, Ramsey, Arteta, Cazorla.



ma Walcott non gioca?


----------



## Jino (7 Novembre 2013)

Come dicevo qualche tempo fa questi sono i risultati di averlo spostato a giocare 20 metri più avanti. I dettagli spesso cambiano la carriera ad un calciatore.


----------



## Sesfips (7 Novembre 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> L'Arsenal di quest'anno è una signora squadra. Baratterei la nostra intera rosa pur di avere il loro centrocampo.
> 
> Ozil, Wilshere, Ramsey, Arteta, Cazorla.



Sì onestamente stanno facendo meglio di quanto pensassi.
Se a quest'ora avessero in rosa ancora Nasri, Fabregas e Van Persie, non avrebbero nulla da invidiare al Bayern Monaco.

Il problema di questa società è che alla fine tutti i loro giocatori più forti vengono venduti.


----------



## mefisto94 (7 Novembre 2013)

Sesfips ha scritto:


> Sì onestamente stanno facendo meglio di quanto pensassi.
> Se a quest'ora avessero in rosa ancora *Nasri, Fabregas e Van Persie*, non avrebbero nulla da invidiare al Bayern Monaco.
> 
> Il problema di questa società è che alla fine tutti i loro giocatori più forti vengono venduti.



Se fossero rimasti quelli probabilmente non sarebbero esplosi questi altri. Opinione mia...


----------



## 7AlePato7 (7 Novembre 2013)

Sesfips ha scritto:


> Sì onestamente stanno facendo meglio di quanto pensassi.
> Se a quest'ora avessero in rosa ancora Nasri, Fabregas e Van Persie, non avrebbero nulla da invidiare al Bayern Monaco.
> 
> Il problema di questa società è che alla fine tutti i loro giocatori più forti vengono venduti.


Un po' il problema del Milan. Però a chi mi dice che il Milan si sta ispirando all'Arsenal, non ho mai visto il Milan spendere 50 milioni di euro per un giocatore da più di 10 anni. [MENTION=178]Jino[/MENTION] tu dicevi che il Milan era destinato a fare come l'Arsenal: mi spieghi perché il nostro centrocampo è pieno di pippe allora?


----------



## Sesfips (7 Novembre 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Un po' il problema del Milan. Però a chi mi dice che il Milan si sta ispirando all'Arsenal, non ho mai visto il Milan spendere 50 milioni di euro per un giocatore da più di 10 anni. [MENTION=178]Jino[/MENTION] tu dicevi che il Milan era destinato a fare come l'Arsenal: mi spieghi perché il nostro centrocampo è pieno di pippe allora?



Va bè dai, Milan e Arsenal non possono neanche essere paragonate. Non intendo a livello di storia ecc, intendiamoci.
Io parlo della gestione marketing, merchandising, lo stadio di proprietà, che personalmente reputo il più bello d'Europa, se non del mondo, forse al pari con quello del Bayern Monaco.
L'Arsenal può permettersi di spendere certe cifre anche grazie a questo. Però pure loro hanno ceduto giocatori importanti.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (7 Novembre 2013)

Sesfips ha scritto:


> Va bè dai, Milan e Arsenal non possono neanche essere paragonate. Non intendo a livello di storia ecc, intendiamoci.
> Io parlo della gestione marketing, merchandising, lo stadio di proprietà, che personalmente reputo il più bello d'Europa, se non del mondo, forse al pari con quello del Bayern Monaco.
> L'Arsenal può permettersi di spendere certe cifre anche grazie a questo. Però pure loro hanno ceduto giocatori importanti.


Eppure a livello di fatturato non siamo molto distanti.


----------



## Sesfips (7 Novembre 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Eppure a livello di fatturato non siamo molto distanti.



Per non andare ancora OT, dico solamente che fatturato e utile sono due cose completamente diverse.
L'Arsenal quest'anno ha fatturato più o meno 325 milioni di euro, con un utile di quasi 7 milioni di euro.
Il Milan mi pare che anche quest'anno avrà una piccola perdita, quindi anche nel caso il Milan fatturerà molto, i costi saranno sempre maggiori dei ricavi.
Poi indovina da dove arrivano i maggiori ricavi dell'Arsenal? Dallo stadio...
E' per questo che dico che è fondamentale.


----------



## juventino (8 Novembre 2013)

Sono molto contento per lui perchè ha perso anni e anni a causa di infortuni più o meno gravi. Devo dire che non mi aspettavo nemmeno una simile esplosione.


----------



## Frikez (5 Dicembre 2013)

Se magari la smettesse di segnare o fare assist in ogni giornata


----------



## If Everyone Cared (5 Dicembre 2013)

forte, ma porta una iella indicibile.


----------



## vota DC (5 Dicembre 2013)

Ma secondo wikipedia è passato dalla nazionale gallese a quella inglese. Da quella gallese poteva fare l'Ibra di turno che da solo porta la squadra ai mondiali, con quella inglese oltre ad aiutare chi fa il genocidio del suo popolo verrà escluso per qualche amante della regina.

Comunque per me ha un futuro da allenatore, commenterà le prestazioni dei giocatori come Ramsay commenta i piatti.


----------



## Z A Z A' (5 Dicembre 2013)

vota DC ha scritto:


> *Ma secondo wikipedia è passato dalla nazionale gallese a quella inglese*. Da quella gallese poteva fare l'Ibra di turno che da solo porta la squadra ai mondiali, con quella inglese oltre ad aiutare chi fa il genocidio del suo popolo verrà escluso per qualche amante della regina.
> 
> Comunque per me ha un futuro da allenatore, commenterà le prestazioni dei giocatori come Ramsay commenta i piatti.



????
Non perdo neanche tempo a controllare,visto che non si può cambiare nazionale una volta esordito nella prima squadra.


----------



## Frikez (5 Dicembre 2013)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Da quella gallese poteva fare l'Ibra di turno che da solo porta la squadra ai mondiali



Quello è Bale


----------



## Principe (5 Dicembre 2013)

E' nazionale gallese ha pure già indossato la fascia , il Galles ha 2 fenomeni se facessero il Regno Unito come squadra ai mondiali potrebbero anche vincerlo un giorno


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Dicembre 2013)

vota DC ha scritto:


> *Ma secondo wikipedia è passato dalla nazionale gallese a quella inglese*. Da quella gallese poteva fare l'Ibra di turno che da solo porta la squadra ai mondiali, con quella inglese oltre ad aiutare chi fa il genocidio del suo popolo verrà escluso per qualche amante della regina.
> 
> Comunque per me ha un futuro da allenatore, commenterà le prestazioni dei giocatori come Ramsay commenta i piatti.


Non esattamente a quella inglese ma ha giocato e probabilmente ancora giocherà nella selezione calcistica della Gran Bretagna, un po' come quando Xavi gioca nella Spagna ma va a giocare anche per la Catalogna.


----------



## Dumbaghi (7 Dicembre 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Un po' il problema del Milan. Però a chi mi dice che il Milan si sta ispirando all'Arsenal, non ho mai visto il Milan spendere 50 milioni di euro per un giocatore da più di 10 anni. [MENTION=178]Jino[/MENTION] tu dicevi che il Milan era destinato a fare come l'Arsenal: mi spieghi perché il nostro centrocampo è pieno di pippe allora?



Ti rispondo alla Galliani, negli ultimi 5 anni chi ha vinto di più ?


----------



## 7AlePato7 (8 Dicembre 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Ti rispondo alla Galliani, negli ultimi 5 anni chi ha vinto di più ?


Il calcio però è anche divertimento, non solo vittorie. Io a guardare il Milan non mi diverto proprio... si sta perdendo l'aspetto ludico del gioco del calcio.


----------

